# Help shep rescue win $100k



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

http://sheprescue.org/

The link will take you Westside's website, then click on the voting link. You don't have to vote for Westside. There are numerous rescues to vote for. Just vote! Imagine all the good a rescue could do with $100k. You can cast one vote every day for your favorite rescue organization.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would but a search doesn't bring the rescue up. Can you provide a direct link?


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

In the search fields I entered - Shelter name: Westside; state: CA. A couple of matches came up and I selected Westside GS Rescue of LA. 

Thanks for voting!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ohhh..I entered westside german shepherd rescue...to many words to look for must be.









Thanks!


----------

